# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: αλλαγή αριθμών τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης

## nnn

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 23 Μαΐου 2018 το 13800 θα αποτελεί το βασικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό Εξυπηρέτησης Οικιακών Πελατών.

 Όσον αφορά στις χρεώσεις:

Από σταθερό τηλέφωνο Wind η κλήση χρεώνεται με 0,26€ ,ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑ και τέλη σταθερής τηλεφωνίαςΑπό κινητό τηλέφωνο συμβολαίου Wind / Q η χρέωση της κλήσης διαμορφώνεται στα 0,25€, ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑ και εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον τέλος κινητής τηλεφωνίας 12,15,18 ή 20% ανάλογα με το, προ ΦΠΑ , ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμούΑπό καρτοκινητό Wind / Q η κλήση χρεώνεται με 0,25€ ,ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑΑπό άλλο δίκτυο η χρέωση της κλήσης ορίζεται βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου του εκάστοτε παρόχου


Για βλάβες και παράπονα κινητής τηλεφωνίας ο αριθμός εξυπηρέτησης είναι 8005001380, χωρίς χρέωση. Η πρόσβαση στην Ομάδα Εξυπηρέτησης Wind από τηλέφωνα εξωτερικού ή Wind Πελάτες σε καθεστώς διεθνούς περιαγωγής παρέχεται μέσω του +306935613800.

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 23 Μαΐου 2018 το 13800 θα αποτελεί το βασικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό Εξυπηρέτησης Οικιακών Πελατών.

 Όσον αφορά στις χρεώσεις:

Από σταθερό τηλέφωνο Wind η κλήση χρεώνεται με 0,26€ ,ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑ και τέλη σταθερής τηλεφωνίαςΑπό κινητό τηλέφωνο συμβολαίου Wind / Q η χρέωση της κλήσης διαμορφώνεται στα 0,25€, ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑ και εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον τέλος κινητής τηλεφωνίας 12,15,18 ή 20% ανάλογα με το, προ ΦΠΑ, ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμούΑπό καρτοκινητό Wind / Q η κλήση χρεώνεται με 0,25€ ,ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας, με ΦΠΑΑπό άλλο δίκτυο η χρέωση της κλήσης ορίζεται βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου του εκάστοτε παρόχου 


Για βλάβες και παράπονα κινητής τηλεφωνίας ο αριθμός εξυπηρέτησης είναι 8005001380, χωρίς χρέωση. Η πρόσβαση στην Ομάδα Εξυπηρέτησης Wind από τηλέφωνα εξωτερικού ή Wind Πελάτες σε καθεστώς διεθνούς περιαγωγής παρέχεται μέσω του +306935613800. 

Από 23/8/2018 οι βασικοί αριθμοί εξυπηρέτησης των Οικιακών Πελατών κινητής 1260 ,1222, 1227, 8005000200 & +306935601260 δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμοι.

Αναλυτικότερα:

Από τις 23/5/18 -22/8/18 οι Πελάτες που θα καλούν τους υπό κατάργηση αριθμούς, θα ενημερώνονται ότι από 23/8/18 η εξυπηρέτηση παρέχεται μόνο μέσω των νέων αριθμών και η κλήση θα δρομολογείται σε εκπρόσωποΑπό 23/8/18 -22/2/19 θα υπάρχει ενημερωτικό μήνυμα στους μη προσβάσιμους πλέον αριθμούς βάσει του οποίου οι Πελάτες θα καθοδηγούνται να καλέσουν τους νέους αριθμούς για να εξυπηρετηθούνΑπό 23/2/19 θα υπάρχει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα στους εν λόγω αριθμούς “Ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει ή δεν είναι προσβάσιμος από το δίκτυο μας. Παρακαλούμε καλέστε στο 11818 υπηρεσία καταλόγου Ελλάδος”Η εξυπηρέτηση μέσω των ανωτέρω αριθμών παρέχεται αδιαλείπτως 24 ώρες την ημέρα, 7 ήμερες την εβδομάδα, 365 ημέρες το χρόνο.

Οι αριθμοί  Τεχνικής Εξυπηρέτησης Σταθερής και Internet παραμένουν ως έχουν. 

Από 23/8/2018 οι βασικοί αριθμοί εξυπηρέτησης των Οικιακών Πελατών κινητής 1260 ,1222, 1227, 8005000200 & +306935601260 δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμοι. 

Αναλυτικότερα:

Από τις 23/5/18 -22/8/18 οι Πελάτες που θα καλούν τους υπό κατάργηση αριθμούς, θα ενημερώνονται ότι από 23/8/18 η εξυπηρέτηση παρέχεται μόνο μέσω των νέων αριθμών και η κλήση θα δρομολογείται σε εκπρόσωποΑπό 23/8/18 -22/2/19 θα υπάρχει ενημερωτικό μήνυμα στους μη προσβάσιμους πλέον αριθμούς βάσει του οποίου οι Πελάτες θα καθοδηγούνται να καλέσουν τους νέους αριθμούς για να εξυπηρετηθούνΑπό 23/2/19 θα υπάρχει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα στους εν λόγω αριθμούς “Ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει ή δεν είναι προσβάσιμος από το δίκτυο μας. Παρακαλούμε καλέστε στο 11818 υπηρεσία καταλόγου Ελλάδος”Η εξυπηρέτηση μέσω των ανωτέρω αριθμών παρέχεται αδιαλείπτως 24 ώρες την ημέρα, 7 ήμερες την εβδομάδα, 365 ημέρες το χρόνο.


Οι αριθμοί Τεχνικής Εξυπηρέτησης Σταθερής και Internet παραμένουν ως έχουν.

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

